# Shrimp



## riggles17 (Jan 4, 2011)

Alright I don't want to offend anyone and I hope I can get some input but I have a few questions about shrimp. They seem to be quite popular on here. Why? Everyday I see more shrimp threads and ask myself why? Are shrimps good in an aquarium are they active what are they like? If someone with shrimp could just give an overview as to why they keep shrimp. What fascinates them about them and why they're good in a aquarium that'd be cool. I may even try my hand at some shrimp I dunno yet


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Small tank requirements, beautiful colorations, easy(use the word loosely) and because they are just awesome. And I don't own any!! 

Smaller tanks, mean more tanks, and more varieties in a smaller area. That is appealing to some. Fairly low equipment needs too!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

I have to agree with j_t, the shrimps are colorful, plenty of variety and yet could be kept in smaller quarters. In addition, shrimps works very well with the rise in planted tank aquariums. Definitely an addicting part of the hobby.


----------



## riggles17 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks peeps


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

DON'T BUY THEM....you will be very sorry!  

Just ask the people on this forum who have them....addictive as all heck! 

Just watching the antics these little creatures get up to, is better than TV. I just watched one of mine pull an algae wafer bigger than itself up the side of a HOB filter just because it didn't want to share....too funny! How about seeing them hang on a small piece of duckweed only to have it fall all the way to the bottom of the tank because of their weight, yet they just go for the ride  or scrapping with another shrimp over food, like little boxers!

They come in all colors, and patterns too. Equipment can be very cheaply purchased with little maintenance. Many offices now have a shrimp tank on the reception desk as a conversation piece.

Wait till you tell some of your friends you are breeding shrimps...watch their eyes light up and mouth water as they think you mean BIG eatable ones 

Come on down and join the fun! Shrimpaholics annonymous


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

bettaforu said:


> Wait till you tell some of your friends you are breeding shrimps...watch their eyes light up and mouth water as they think you mean BIG eatable ones


THIS. I get this all the time when I say I'm breeding shrimp. lol.

It's preference, some people like fish, some shrimp, some do only corals. I like the colors, I like watching them and you get to play mad scientist breeding different colors and seeing what you get. lol.


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

bettaforu said:


> Shrimpaholics annonymous


This I totally agree with, we need help! LOL


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

I'd have to say i love learning about the science of stuff. Breeding and getting genetic variation and trying and testing out what you read on the internet about getting certain traits and stuff. and you can fool around with the chemistry and stuff

Also what everyone has said about their activity, colourization, etc


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Bubba: Anyway, like I was sayin', shrimp is the fruit of the sea. You can barbecue it, boil it, broil it, bake it, saute it. Dey's uh, shrimp-kabobs, shrimp creole, shrimp gumbo. Pan fried, deep fried, stir-fried. There's pineapple shrimp, lemon shrimp, coconut shrimp, pepper shrimp, shrimp soup, shrimp stew, shrimp salad, shrimp and potatoes, shrimp burger, shrimp sandwich. That- that's about it.


That's the best I can think of, and I am not kidding. You can do it cheap, you can go for broke, you can keep them in a 2 gallon, or have them in your 100G planted tank, you can get the freshwater ones, you can get the saltwater ones, or some in brackish water too. You can get the white ones, black ones, yellow ones, orange ones, purple ones, green ones, red ones, blue ones, transparent ones, bi-colour ones, tri-colour ones, or one with multiple colours. You can watch them picking away in your tank, you can watch them molting and get whole crew of gentleman shrimps lose their cool, you can also watch them carrying "berries" in the belly and fanning them. You can see them sharing that piece of vegi you put in or you can see them grab a piece to go and hide somewhere to enjoy.

Like Anna said, don't get them. If you just don't believe her, you'll end up telling us what I have written above in a few weeks 

PS: I said a lot of non-sense in this forum (and my apologies), but this one has to be my best post ever ;-)


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

Hello!
Here are my reasons (im a uni student so my schedule is just messed)
1. VERY LOW maintenance and non-time consuming (im the type to only interfere if needed), otherwise, i let nature take its course 
2. can be housed in smaller tanks, desk-size etc, good to save space
3. perfect for small planted tanks that can`t really house lots of fish (they feed on algae, and if you can find an equilibrium, you won`t need to feed nor do water changes often!)
4. and if you`re a bit sciency like me, u can do artificial selection for colours!  (or any trait of interest really, but the most prominent one is colour of course)
5. baby shrimps are just the cutest thing *.* (and im a dude saying that proudly lol)

a fair warning: if you start getting into shrimp breeding....you`ll find that you will want to try more and more species!


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

they taste fantastic!!!!


----------



## shrimp101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Love my shrimp...fun to watch...and the babies are adorable. Once you get shrimp you will never do without them.!!!


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

randy said:


> Bubba: Anyway, like I was sayin', shrimp is the fruit of the sea. You can barbecue it, boil it, broil it, bake it, saute it. Dey's uh, shrimp-kabobs, shrimp creole, shrimp gumbo. Pan fried, deep fried, stir-fried. There's pineapple shrimp, lemon shrimp, coconut shrimp, pepper shrimp, shrimp soup, shrimp stew, shrimp salad, shrimp and potatoes, shrimp burger, shrimp sandwich. That- that's about it.


LOL, quoting the great Forrest Gump.. "Life was like a box of shrimps. You never know what you're gonna get."

Riggles, just check out youtube and see all the different videos on shrimps.. That's how I got into it.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

DONT BUY THEM! 
You will get hooked!


I simply love the way they eat and move around. They breed easy and seeing babies is always rewarding.

Remember there are beginner shrimp to advance shrimp. Do you research and decide what you want to do. If you want shrimp as a cleanup crew in a community tank then thats great. Just dont expect to see very many babies or survival of types like CRS.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

You want to know what people see in shrimp ? They're weird, funny, cute, odd, and as has been said many times already, addictive as all get out. I thought I'd get a few to eat algae in my tank. I got Ghosts, by far the least costly and easiest to get, because they are used for feeding fish. Most of the ones I got were berried.. which is to say, pregnant, and of course, I could not bear the idea of the eggs not hatching. I had sternly promised myself I'd only get one tank.. just plants and a couple fish and shrimp.. nothing else... NOW I have three tanks, working on five, I've bred lots of Ghost shrimp and am about to try two other species.. and wishing I'd win the blasted lottery just to buy a house with a BIG basement to put more tanks in so I could have more shrimp ! And as for what they do, it does vary with the species.. but Ghosts swim constantly, up, down, hang off plants, eat algae and anything else they can find, and do all kinds of odd little behaviours that quite entertaining to watch. My Whisker shrimp are a bit less active, but still quite interesting. Then I got Snowballs, the white form of a Cherry shrimp.. they also swim around a lot, hang off plants and do other things that are fun to watch, and nearly all shrimp like to argue over bits of food.. swimming off clutching morsels in their front legs to savour privately if they can. They also swarm over anything especially tasty, climbing all over each other.

I have fan shrimp too. They like to hang in front of a moving water current and sift particles from the water.. their front legs end in 'fans', very fine digits they spread out like a strainer. They sometimes swim up and down, once in awhile will forage on the bottom using the fans as big rakes, but are not as active generally as the others, because of their feeding habits. Still, I find them fascinating.

Can you tell yet that my addiction is severe and progressing rapidly ??? So unless you want to be entertained, amused, mystified and frustrated on a daily basis, DO NOT get shrimp.. on the other hand, might just be a lot of fun!

Just my take on it.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Just one thing to add (other than "THEY ARE AS ADDICTIVE AS CANDY").

Shrimp are the " FAIRIES OF THE WATER WORLD!!!!! "


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

chinamon said:


> they taste fantastic!!!!


LMAO!!! That is hilarious.


----------



## riggles17 (Jan 4, 2011)

Addictive as Candy, Fairies of the Water World, looks like I may be getting some. Thank you too everyone who has gone into such detail here.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

riggles17 said:


> Addictive as Candy, Fairies of the Water World, looks like I may be getting some. Thank you too everyone who has gone into such detail here.


hahaha you had all of our warnings!

but seriously though, i think u will enjoy the shrimp hobby a lot!  
on behalf of every shrimp-keepers here, WELCOME!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Shall I send you a breeder tank quote now?

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

J_T said:


> Shall I send you a breeder tank quote now?
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


And you might as well quote him the multiple tank discount lol


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Lol, atleast they would all be the same size, and make. Not whatever comes up for sale 

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------

